# Plant ID please



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Which Ammania species do you think this is?










It's the plant all the way to the right in the 90P.









And what about this one?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Both _A. gracilis_


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The second I totally agree with Cavan Allen, but the first might also be A. Senegalensis. This one has tips that are curved more downwards. Some photos from a dutch website (http://bart-laurens.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=54) with a conversation about the difference between the two:









Compared to the gracilis:









Assuming they grow in the same aquarium, otherwise it could be a deficiency as well...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's too robust to be _A. senegalensis_.


----------



## Paytertot (Jul 16, 2012)

Cavan Allen said:


> I think it's too robust to be _A. senegalensis_.


I agree, they both look like a. gracilis to me. either way, I hope you have high lighting.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the ID! That is what I thought also. 

Both plants above are actually the same, one was a cutting from the other, but grown in different tanks.


----------

